# quick cam question



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

If I were to have a more aggressive cam installed, would that cause my check engine like to come on? Also, do you have any suggestions for cams? Thank you!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as the cam is computer compliant it shouldn't throw a CEL. If the cam is too big I am sure a good tuner can change the program to cover the condition so it won't cause a CEL.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

No matter what when you do a cam its always good to do a tune.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah alright thank you, any suggestions though on a cam to get? Nothing too insane but not to mild, something in between. Thanks!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What year is your car and what mods do you have?


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an 05 and it's bone stock, but I will have intake before I cam it.


----------

